# Research Reveals Protein Can Help Teens Reduce Calorie Consumption And Control Weight



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Research Reveals Protein Can Help Teens Reduce Calorie Consumption And Control Weight According to a report in the Journal of the American Medical Association, nearly one in three American children are overweight or obese, which increases their risk for developing obesity-related chronic diseases such as diabetes, high blood pressure, heart disease and cancer.i New research [...]

*Read More...*


----------

